# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Мои "вирши".

## TheBus

Пожалуйста, оцените и укажите ошибки и ляпы!
http:/*************.com/files/l6xvhhgt2
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## PAN

> Пожалуйста, оцените и укажите ошибки и ляпы!


Хде???...:rolleyes:

----------


## TheBus

Добавил ссылку.

----------


## Лев

> оцените и укажите ошибки и ляпы!


Звукорежиссура хороша - балансировка впечатляет. По партитуре... утомляет долгое соло в высоком регистре, благополучно переходящее в интересную коду. Ну, а утробные звуки:wink: - любишь?:rolleyes: Хорошо бы размещать файлы на ресурсах, где можно сразу прослушать, а то скачивание утомляет(realmusic.ru   dump.ru)

----------


## TheBus

На моей страничке talyi-kluch.mylivepage.ru тоже есть.

----------


## Лев

> talyi-kluch.mylivepage.ru тоже есть.


Заходил, но... ресурс мне не нравится(размещал там сам и ушёл).

----------


## Zorro

*TheBus*

Слушай, а это твоя собственная композиция? Тему сам придумал?

Много лишних "звуков". Больше половины не в тему. ИМХО

----------


## TheBus

*Zorro*
Это "Поход" Артемьева.
Звучит в к/ф "Сибириада".

----------

